# CHEAP DYI light tent and quick



## Richard Gibson (Jul 29, 2011)

Just found this link through a friend. Just paper/poster board and binder clips. IT WORKS!  www.mostlycolor.ch/2010/02/cheap-green-diffuse-paper-binder-clip.html  :biggrin:


----------

